# Newly Poured Driveway - Issue?



## black95fiveoh (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi all, newbie here! I have a newly poured driveway, which is approximately 2 months old. I have just recently noticed what I would call ripples, running through part of the concrete. Any idea what these would be from or think I should be concerned? I have done a little research and the best I could come up with is rebar vibration. I am not confident in this research so I wanted to see if I could get any other opinions. I live in the Midwest and it was poured during temperatures right around the freezing mark, not sure if this has anything to do with it. A ground heater was used for 3 days prior to the pour and blankets were utilized after the pour.

Any ideas, thoughts, suggestions?


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

I've never seen that or heard of it, but that does look like a grid. Do you know if the flatwork company used re-bar? Have you asked them about the look of it?

Is there a problem, other than you don't like the way it looks?

We usually do a light-medium brush finish perpendicular to the length. I can't see very well what type of finish you got.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

That looks like marks left from the blankets to me. Not sure from the picture if they're just topical, or if they have some depth. One of a few reasons I won't even think of pouring a driveway in the middle of winter unless of course it's only temporary..............


----------



## black95fiveoh (Apr 4, 2013)

From what I know, rebar was used. It is a light brushed finish perpendicular to the pour, as you describe. At this point the only issue is I really don't care for how it looks, but as long as it isn't going to affect the longevity of the concrete, I could probably live with it.


----------



## black95fiveoh (Apr 4, 2013)

jomama45 said:


> That looks like marks left from the blankets to me. Not sure from the picture if they're just topical, or if they have some depth. One of a few reasons I won't even think of pouring a driveway in the middle of winter unless of course it's only temporary..............


 
The marks are raised, which is what led me to believe it was caused by something below the surface, like rebar.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Turn the picture right side up.


----------



## black95fiveoh (Apr 4, 2013)

joed said:


> Turn the picture right side up.


I am not sure why it rotated, slightly annoying I know. I will try and post a better pic.


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

It sure don't look good!


----------



## black95fiveoh (Apr 4, 2013)

Hardway said:


> It sure don't look good!


Not at all

:confused1:


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

I don't care for the surface very much.

You must have a problem with aggregate in your area. We have the same problem here as well. The aggregage pops.

But the surface looks almost like it got washed out. Hard to tell from the photo.

Thanks for rotating the photo by the way.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

*anyone explain ' rebar vibration ' to moi ? :huh:

other'n cosmetic ( which to my bride, nagzilla, is enough reason for her to bomb the n koreans ), looks fine & sounds as if it was properly plac'd,,, like jomama, i'm not wild about placing in cold weather but not happy about hot weather either :no:*


----------



## concreteman (Oct 23, 2012)

black95fiveoh said:


> The marks are raised, which is what led me to believe it was caused by something below the surface, like rebar.


If the marks are raised I would lean towards the rebar being to close to the surface. When rebar or wire is to close to the surface it tends to raise the crete ever so slightly when you wipe out the the slab.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

jomama45 said:


> That looks like marks left from the blankets to me. Not sure from the picture if they're just topical, or if they have some depth. One of a few reasons I won't even think of pouring a driveway in the middle of winter unless of course it's only temporary..............


 

I agree with jomama,and his reasoning about pouring flat work in freezing weather, this is a good example of why not to do it.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

Those also look like something I might leave behind with my trowel-on-a-stick. This would also explain why they end abruptly. The finishers broomed over the area where you don't see the marks, and left other areas unbroomed.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

That is rebar! They might have tried to float it in or they did not set at the right depth, or did not scree it right. what ever the problem they need to come out with a jack hammer and redo your driveway.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

*not sure why anyone would use rebar in a d/w but they might have,,, thinking you'll get a new d/w is wasted effort - you MIGHT get some grinding but i doubt even that,,, no issues w/screed to my eye :no: had they used rebar, chances're good they also used ' chairs ' to hold it at proper depth,,, nope, still think jomama's got the right idea,,, reinforcing his theory is the marking's are down toward the st at the end of the pour,,, conc would've been more plastic at the end of the day & most definitely needed curing blankets,,, maybe your d/w isn't the prettiest but i'd bet its within any aci specs :thumbup: way to go, jomama*


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

I doubt it is rebar, if it is they didn't tie the steel worth a crap. I would go with blanket marks and leave it alone.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

*"had they used rebar, chances're good they also used ' chairs ' to hold it at proper depth"*


*They don't know what a chair is,outside of something to sit on,i've seen just about everything there is to hold steel up,crushed tin cans,bricks,stones,pieces of clay tile,even saw some plastic balled up and shoved under the steel.*


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Actually doesn't matter what it is. It is defineitely not an acceptable job. Call them back and see what they say is the remedy. Could be anything from go pound salt to we'll break it out and do it over.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

*necessity is often the mother of invention :yes: even left a good ballpoint pen in 1 pour* :laughing:


----------

